# Hi everyone



## aussie1 (Feb 3, 2006)

This is my first post here. At the moment I'm mainly doing scenic dioramas so you might get a bit sick of seeing my trees and country roads!
Anyway here is my latest one, what do you think. It is roughly 1/35 scale.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Aussie,

Very nice indeed. I would be interested in your tree and groundwork techniques.

Welcome.

Max Bryant


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yes, very nice and welcome to the BB


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome Aussie! As long as you're willing to share your secrets, I don't think we'll get tired of seeing such high-quality work! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Howdy:wave: 1/35, looks ready for a tank or a jeep.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow. that looks great! Building bases like that is definitely something I'd like to learn how to do!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Reminds me of the scene in "Kelly's Heroes" when they were 
on a hilltop behind enemy lines and were straffed by their 
own airplanes!


----------

